# Assembler unter linux was muss ich beachten



## maniacquaker (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
ich programmiere schon seit einigen jahren (amateurhaft) verschiedene hochsprachen. nun will ich aber gerne mehr ins detail gehen und meine c/c++ programme disassemblieren und mir so anschauen wie das ganze im computer abläuft.

also welches assembler muss ich lernen? welche syntax? 

ich möchte natürlich genau das assembler lernen was ich später auch von meinem disassembler bekomme.

ich benutze objdump und anjuta(gcc/++) für die programme und habe einen intel core duo prozessor.

ist das die x86 architektur? gibt es da mehrere arten von syntax? welche ist die richtige? unterscheiden sich die befehle in verschiedener syntax?

danke im voraus!


----------

